# Clinton River clean ups?



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there any clean ups that anyone is aware of? If not would anyone be interested in one. This including log jambs and garbage! Im sure we could get a good turn out here on MS! I would gladly help in spearheading this and trying to get one together!


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

jiggineyes said:


> Is there any clean ups that anyone is aware of? If not would anyone be interested in one. This including log jambs and garbage! Im sure we could get a good turn out here on MS! I would gladly help in spearheading this and trying to get one together!


 
this discussion just came up in the Yates Thread. there are some serious log jams on the river. i am not sure what its like south of 59 but north of it, there are some big ones. I am up for it. not sure what needs to be done to organize it. would we need to contact the DNR or one of the city ordinances to get permission to go in and clean them out?


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Reel Addiction said:


> this discussion just came up in the Yates Thread. there are some serious log jams on the river. i am not sure what its like south of 59 but north of it, there are some big ones. I am up for it. not sure what needs to be done to organize it. would we need to contact the DNR or one of the city ordinances to get permission to go in and clean them out?


there was this news someone posted recently about a branch of inmates cleaning out Clinton River (*Clinton River - Inmates remove logjams, debris* , by Hamilton Reef).
http://www.freep.com/article/20081012/NEWS04/810120430/1006.

Pahaps if someone familiar with the city can find out from them.

count me in, by the way. (as long as this doesn't require me waking up at 5am, jump in the water naked in 30 degree water.....:lol

maybe we can even go a step further, build some type of trout/steelhead holdout spots along the way. I saw it on TV recently, that many stream are doing that now. even the trout are not into it, panfish are still fine. In my opinion, many sections of the river's current are just too strong for those poor little crappie, blue gills, etc.



thanks,
-john D.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Reel Addiction said:


> this discussion just came up in the Yates Thread. there are some serious log jams on the river. i am not sure what its like south of 59 but north of it, there are some big ones. I am up for it. not sure what needs to be done to organize it. would we need to contact the DNR or one of the city ordinances to get permission to go in and clean them out?



Yes I believe you need permission from the DNR.


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

You might want to talk to the Clinton River Watershed Council:
http://www.crwc.org/crwcevents/clintoncleanup.html

They have clean-up events and even an adopt-a-stream. Perhaps a M-S.com adopted section???

P.S. I'm in if I can make it...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

You know me I'll do my part to help. - Bryon


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds great guys. The adopt a river things sounds great. I will contact the council and check that out. Us sportman involving ourselves in such things will be just the way to get fish structure put into place. The log jams do provide good fish holding areas but only if they dont clog the river. There is many between utica and yates that block fish movement. I know we all want a better turn out of fish and this will be one way to improve the chances of a natural reproduction existing in the river!


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

jiggineyes said:


> Sounds great guys. The adopt a river things sounds great. I will contact the council and check that out. Us sportman involving ourselves in such things will be just the way to get fish structure put into place. ...


You may also want to contact the Detroit Sprotsmen's Congress. They have acreage along the river and have helped the Watershed Council in past cleanups. They may also have a cleanup coming up.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

jiggineyes said:


> Sounds great guys. The adopt a river things sounds great. I will contact the council and check that out. Us sportman involving ourselves in such things will be just the way to get fish structure put into place. The log jams do provide good fish holding areas but only if they dont clog the river. There is many between utica and yates that block fish movement. I know we all want a better turn out of fish and this will be one way to improve the chances of a natural reproduction existing in the river!


 
there is the same topic going in another thread "any action at yates" i had a great conversation with the gentleman who is the new pres of CVTU. about this as well. Please count me in. i live close by and have a pretty flexible schedule. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Reel Addiction said:


> there is the same topic going in another thread "any action at yates" i had a great conversation with the gentleman who is the new pres of CVTU. about this as well. Please count me in. i live close by and have a pretty flexible schedule.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Yep. ive been following that one as well. Figured i'd start a new thread for this purpose. ive been busy with Halloween and all but I plan on looking into this asap.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

SomeYahoo said:


> You might want to talk to the Clinton River Watershed Council:
> http://www.crwc.org/crwcevents/clintoncleanup.html
> 
> They have clean-up events and even an adopt-a-stream. Perhaps a M-S.com adopted section???
> ...


 Watershead Council is nice when they plan a date.But they seem to clean up only certin areas as planned.Not always what you want.Lower huron wanted me to help clean up above the dam area.Which is a fine and dandy but being on the lower part i have pleanty of things this way to clean up.I just pick up stuff as i go and can reach.Bonus is that sometimes i find a lure or two which is nice.We just clean things as we go.We dont bother with the DNR.Get some folks togeather and go for it.Mich


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

We will definetely do a clean up. We'll have to contact the dnr as far as log jams are concerned. Dont know if we can get anything done as far as log jams before the winter in prep for the spring run.  We can definetely do a clean up as soon as we want to before its too cold. Or we can wait for the big spring rain to wash all the garbage and debris down. But Im sure we all would rather be fishing then! What do you guys think as far as timing?


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I never been to one, and doesn't know the river that well, and never follows the fish pattern, but as a married family (lazy) guy, i would perfer to do this NOT around the holidays, and get it done early enough so we can go back to do some fishing. 

and other thing, what's the scale of this project we talking about here? are you still referring to the "log jam" that *Reel Addiction* & few others (including myself) was mentioning? or taking on a good sections of the river? or where's your targeted areas? 

if we can lay out the plans, and get the manpower round up, then talk about dates. another thing is logistic, if you are talking about the BIG jam we mentioned, it'll required some machinary involved, because that thing is HUGE! and moving the trash out of the site after picking them out would be another topic need to be resolved.

again, I never done one, just thinking out loud here (maybe from the different end 2.... ).


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Rochester Hills Planning a Cleanup
I just found this on a Governmental request for bid service:

"The City of Rochester Hills wishes to obtain proposals from qualified contractor(s) to remediate and manage six (6) identified log jams in the Clinton River in compliance with MDEQ standards. These log jams are identified (Appendix B-Location Map) and photographed (Appendix A). All work shall be performed following the guidance of Woody Debris Management 101 and 201 (attached as Appendix C), without collateral damages to the environment and shall conclude with restoration. Machinery shall be used as a last resort. An Annual Water Data Report for the Clinton River is attached as Appendix D. As access to the river requires encroachment on private property, the City will obtain permission from property owners for ingress and egress. Contractor shall diligently insure that access to the river is accomplished only through the City&#8217;s identified routes and in compliance with any restrictions for access. Contractor shall further be responsible for the restoration of all access routes on both private and City property. Proposers shall submit a work plan to effectively and efficiently remove the identified log jams located in the Clinton River with sensitivity to the surrounding environment. Although the City desires the work to be performed as soon as possible, the water levels are critical and may impact the ability to successfully perform operations on the river. Sensitivity to flow conditions shall be considered in establishing a time frame for this project."

A map of the jams is located here:

https://www.govbids.com/StoredDoc/MITN/Documents/bid/112855_0_3.PDF 
__________________


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

jimp said:


> Rochester Hills Planning a Cleanup
> I just found this on a Governmental request for bid service:
> 
> "The City of Rochester Hills wishes to obtain proposals from qualified contractor(s) to remediate and manage six (6) identified log jams in the Clinton River in compliance with MDEQ standards. These log jams are identified (Appendix B-Location Map) and photographed (Appendix A). All work shall be performed following the guidance of Woody Debris Management 101 and 201 (attached as Appendix C), without collateral damages to the environment and shall conclude with restoration. Machinery shall be used as a last resort. An Annual Water Data Report for the Clinton River is attached as Appendix D. As access to the river requires encroachment on private property, the City will obtain permission from property owners for ingress and egress. Contractor shall diligently insure that access to the river is accomplished only through the Citys identified routes and in compliance with any restrictions for access. Contractor shall further be responsible for the restoration of all access routes on both private and City property. Proposers shall submit a work plan to effectively and efficiently remove the identified log jams located in the Clinton River with sensitivity to the surrounding environment. Although the City desires the work to be performed as soon as possible, the water levels are critical and may impact the ability to successfully perform operations on the river. Sensitivity to flow conditions shall be considered in establishing a time frame for this project."
> ...


 

see i would think up there thats where you would wants some log jams for trout habitat, seeing its close proximity to Paint Creek. according to the database, it looks like they have stocked a decent number of fish, nothing to set the world on fire, but at least some.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## nnation (Sep 28, 2005)

I was taking a walk along the Clinton last week and noticed a few terrible log jams. The amount of bottles, garbage, etc. is ridiculous. I'll periodically check this thread for an update.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

The ominus "Cleaner" cometh .... :yikes:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
=============================== 
Severe Watches and Warnings
=============================== 

URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED 
FLOOD WATCH 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI 
317 AM EST FRI DEC 26 2008 

..SNOW MELT AND HEAVY RAIN TO BRING POSSIBLE FLOODING TO 
SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN... 

A DEVELOPING STORM SYSTEM OVER THE CENTRAL UNITED STATES WILL FUNNEL 
ABUNDANT MOISTURE NORTH INTO THE AREA LATE TONIGHT THROUGH 
SATURDAY NIGHT. A COLD FRONT WILL SLOWLY SETTLE SOUTHEAST THROUGH 
THE REGION AND FOCUS THIS MOISTURE INTO WIDESPREAD RAIN. DUE TO 
THE DEGREE OF AVAILABLE MOISTURE...SOME OF THIS RAIN WILL BE 
HEAVY...WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS OF AROUND 2 INCHES BY SATURDAY NIGHT. 
IN ADDITION...RAPID SNOW MELT IS ANTICIPATED AS TEMPERATURES 
CLIMB INTO THE 50S ON SATURDAY. THE COMBINATION OF THE SNOW MELT 
AND HEAVY RAINFALL WILL BRING THE POTENTIAL FOR FLOODING...AS THE 
FROZEN GROUND CONTRIBUTES TO THE EXCESSIVE RUNOFF. ONE MORE FACTOR 
THAT MAY COME INTO PLAY IS THE EXTENSIVE ICE COVER ON AREA STREAMS 
AND RIVERS. AS THE RAIN AND MILDER AIR SPREADS INTO THE 
AREA...SOME OF THIS ICE WILL BREAK UP AND LEAD TO THE INCREASED 
RISK OF ICE JAMS IN PRONE AREAS. ALL OF THESE FACTORS WILL COMBINE 
TO BRING THE POSSIBILITY OF FLOODING THROUGHOUT THE AREA. 
..FLOOD WATCH NOW IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH SUNDAY 
MORNING... 

THE FLOOD WATCH IS NOW IN EFFECT FOR 

* A PORTION OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING 
AREAS...GENESEE...LAPEER...LIVINGSTON...MACOMB...OAKLAND... 
SANILAC...ST. CLAIR...WASHTENAW AND WAYNE. 

* FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING 

* EXCESSIVE RAINFALL OF 1 TO 2 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE SATURDAY 
THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT. RAPID SNOW MELT WILL ALSO PRODUCE 
SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF RUNOFF. 

* FLOODING OF MANY STREAMS...CREEKS...ROADWAYS AND LOW LYING 
AREAS ARE POSSIBLE. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A FLOOD WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR FLOODING BASED ON 
CURRENT FORECASTS. 

YOU SHOULD MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND BE ALERT FOR POSSIBLE 
FLOOD WARNINGS. THOSE LIVING IN AREAS PRONE TO FLOODING SHOULD BE 
PREPARED TO TAKE ACTION SHOULD FLOODING DEVELOP.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well the most recent floods either stacked the log jams higher or they flushed them out.We wont know till anyone gets out and lets us know.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

it wont get better for a very long time. still too many dead ash standing along/near the banks that will go in. that only leads to more erosion and other bankside trees will go in because of it.


----------

